# Topics > Mixed reality > Virtual reality >  Acute Art, VR arts platform, London, United Kingdom

## Airicist

Website - acuteart.com

youtube.com/AcuteArtVR

facebook.com/acuteartVR

twitter.com/acuteart

instagram.com/acuteart_

----------


## Airicist

Acute Art Virtual Reality - Jeff Koons, Marina Abramovic & Olafur Eliasson

Published on Jun 8, 2017




> Acute Art is the world’s first VR arts platform, producing and distributing contemporary art at the cutting edge of virtual reality and interactive technology. Premiering with three of the world’s leading contemporary artists; Jeff Koons, Olafur Eliasson, and Marina Abramovic, Acute Art’s mission is to explore and enable the transition from art in the physical world into the new, disruptive realm of VR. 
> 
> The three fully interactive works push each artist’s practice into new territories, while staying alive to the ongoing possibilities for the creative uses of virtual reality as a whole.

----------

